# Question on fish growth



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

I know this is a estimate, with good water habbits, feeding habits and so on, but i am looking to get fish that will be 10 inches to 18inches max as adults, but if i get them at 1-3inches, how long before they get fully grown in idea conditions??? or even 6 inches for that?? Months, years?? Looking at tangs, triggers, wrasses, puffers, and large angel fish. I am getting a 240 gallon tank and want to raise the fish instead of buying them at 4-8 iinches already, just wonder how long before they begin to fill the tank, a bunch of small fish in a big tank will look alittle odd at first but its the right way to do it right?? Any input on the fish you have and how long it took for them to doulble in size or bigger.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Took one year for my Vlamingi to get half its adult size from 3". so its now 10". But coulnt tell you when he'll reach full length.


----------

